# Partagas Pyrimid EL 2001: Question



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

.... Dark wrapper, pyrimid shape....looks just like in MRN...

BUT

The EL band Says 2001 ON IT....unlike in MRN

whats up with that?

Either the owner of the store slipped the EL band on

or

Completey fake

or

Rare misprint....lol....in which case I'll trade for a 1492 or punch nectar

really though anyone have any ideas

It's from Lebanon (Am i allowed to say that??, I think so)

also got a RYJ EL 2004 hermosos that looks good...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i don't remember if mine had a year on it or not...

and it's fine to say "lebanon". :tu
i've seen some sweet photos of their LCDH... man, to be trapped inside that place for a few days. :ss


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Doesn't sound god to me. I'm pretty sure that this particular release was only shipped with OCT, NOV, and DEC 00 codes... and all with the plain "Edicion Limitada" band from the original release. This is an EL that has been faked a lot recently and I'm pretty sure that it recently screwed over a pretty big heavy hitter vendor in Switzerland. Unless I am 100 million percent sure of the vendor... I don't even look for the early ELs any more. 

If it's just a single, smoke it anyway :ss I tried the one fake that I had.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Doesn't sound god to me. I'm pretty sure that this particular release was only shipped with OCT, NOV, and DEC 00 codes... and all with the plain "Edicion Limitada" band from the original release. This is an EL that has been faked a lot recently and I'm pretty sure that it recently screwed over a pretty big heavy hitter vendor in Switzerland. Unless I am 100 million percent sure of the vendor... I don't even look for the early ELs any more.
> 
> If it's just a single, smoke it anyway :ss I tried the one fake that I had.


I have a box thats OSU JUN 00 and it's not fake. I do agree though I've never seen any with the year on the band, but stranger things have happened where Cuba is concerned.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, I've heard about JUN too... just forgot to put it in there. The band is the big problem here though, I think.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

this cigar has been out of humidification for 1 year at least....so prolly not smoking it, but the vendor claims they can get me nearly 50% less than current prices... SO I asked them to give me a price on Trinidad reyes and Boli PC.....starting cheap and will never get EL's from them....They are trusted people....BUT they probably dont even know the bands shouldnt have said 2001 on it....

it was given as a gift for college graduation to a family member (Who I know)

Thanks everyone...maybe ill post pic for fun.... I got 3 sticks total from him...


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I want to say there was 2 releases, the original just had edicion limitada on the band. I think the 2nd release had edicion limitada 2001 on the band


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

mr.c said:


> I want to say there was 2 releases, the original just had edicion limitada on the band. I think the 2nd release had edicion limitada 2001 on the band


Thanks...

can someone back this up?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

JPH said:


> Thanks...
> 
> can someone back this up?


dont trust me? :fu

j.k e.l's are funny I think it was the ps3 that had 2 releases also, one band had raised lettering ,the other was flat and more embossed which lead people to think they were fake. I am almost sure that there are 2 partymids


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I am confused. 00 was the pyramid and 01 was the SD3, correct?

If it has an 01 band, doesnt that stand to reason it is not an EL?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I am confused. 00 was the pyramid and 01 was the SD3, correct?
> 
> If it has an 01 band, doesnt that stand to reason it is not an EL?


It has an EL band that say 2001 on it.....I dunno


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

LOL, of course I do... but the more the merrier.

:chk



mr.c said:


> dont trust me? :fu
> 
> j.k e.l's are funny I think it was the ps3 that had 2 releases also, one band had raised lettering ,the other was flat and more embossed which lead people to think they were fake. I am almost sure that there are 2 partymids


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Sounds like they slipped an EL band on it.

The 01 EL from partagas was a corona gorda, the SD3. EL 2001
The 00 EL from partagas was the pyramide. EL 2000

So if its a pyramid(00 EL) and it has an 01 band on it, something is not right. Sounds fugazi to me.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

JPH said:


> It has an EL band that say 2001 on it.....I dunno


As far as I can tell the Pyramid was 2000 which makes it unlikely that one with the '01 marked brand is legit.



> From cubancigarwebsite.com
> Partagas - Special Release
> 
> Limited Edition Series - 2000
> ...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks guys

What about a second release?


----------



## Tbain (Aug 29, 2007)

No second release in 2001.

The only cigar that this happened on were the Hoyo Particulars.



JPH said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> What about a second release?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

mr.c said:


> I want to say there was 2 releases, the original just had edicion limitada on the band. I think the 2nd release had edicion limitada 2001 on the band


Well, not necessarily a 2nd release, but that the first release of the cigar ran over into calendar year 2001. I _*think*_ that is the case. This is all coming from the back of my head, so take it with a grain of salt. I have heard of Partymids with the 01 band on elsewhere FWIW.

All I do know is I have smoked a few real ones, and they are among the best ELs I have ever smoked, right up there with the RyJ Robusto.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

a great post by motheman, sheds a little light on el's

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=58490&postcount=9


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

mr.c said:


> a great post by motheman, sheds a little light on el's
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=58490&postcount=9


What does he know?????

J/K. That was an interesting read. I plan on delving into my information sources a little more heavily.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't know Jeremy. I want to think it's real after talking to him, but I just can't find anywhere that says they had 01 bands on them. I'm sticking with my thoughts from last night.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Depending on who you believe (MRN...) there were some 01 Pirimides released but all have the 01 box codes..anything with '02 box code is fake....take it for what you will.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> Depending on who you believe (MRN...)


This is an important disclaimer. I don't think anyone really knows what went on with these cigars...


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I've said it a hundred times here, and I'll say it again here:
STAY AWAY FROM OLD RELEASE EL's FROM ANY VENDOR. THEY ARE ALL FAKE, and for someone to stumble upon the few boxes that might be for sale that are NOT FAKE, well, that would be a miracle worthy of note. You had about 2 years to get these, and believe me, their reputation assured both that they would be snapped up quickly and that the ensuing years would be rampant with fakes. RyJ Robustos, PSD3's, Partagas Piramides, Monte robustos...WAIT, forget what I said, but them all, buy them before they're all gone, you only have 3 more years to act.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I've said it a hundred times here, and I'll say it again here:
> STAY AWAY FROM OLD RELEASE EL's FROM ANY VENDOR. THEY ARE ALL FAKE, and for someone to stumble upon the few boxes that might be for sale that are NOT FAKE, well, that would be a miracle worthy of note. You had about 2 years to get these, and believe me, their reputation assured both that they would be snapped up quickly and that the ensuing years would be rampant with fakes. RyJ Robustos, PSD3's, Partagas Piramides, Monte robustos...WAIT, forget what I said, but them all, buy them before they're all gone, you only have 3 more years to act.


Thanks...for the record I got this one for free.....


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I've said it a hundred times here, and I'll say it again here:
> STAY AWAY FROM OLD RELEASE EL's FROM ANY VENDOR. THEY ARE ALL FAKE, and for someone to stumble upon the few boxes that might be for sale that are NOT FAKE, well, that would be a miracle worthy of note. You had about 2 years to get these, and believe me, their reputation assured both that they would be snapped up quickly and that the ensuing years would be rampant with fakes. RyJ Robustos, PSD3's, Partagas Piramides, Monte robustos...WAIT, forget what I said, but them all, buy them before they're all gone, you only have 3 more years to act.


I would say use extreme caution, but not all are fakes. They were also around a little longer than 2 years if you knew where to look. I do agree they are just about impossible to find now. There is a vendor everyone knows in the UK that occasionally has some for rediculous prices. I suspect he gets them from Christies Auction. I have also seen a very good vendor in Switzerland selling some singles of the D3's last year for their 10 year anniversary on the internet. They were one of the first internet vendors. These are kind of the exception though.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Uh, how about not sending money to Lebanon?

Not to be a wet towel or anything but I don't believe that. . . ah forget it.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds like a fake to me.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Fredster said:


> I would say use extreme caution, but not all are fakes. They were also around a little longer than 2 years if you knew where to look. I do agree they are just about impossible to find now. There is a vendor everyone knows in the UK that occasionally has some for rediculous prices. I suspect he gets them from Christies Auction. I have also seen a very good vendor in Switzerland selling some singles of the D3's last year for their 10 year anniversary on the internet. They were one of the first internet vendors. These are kind of the exception though.


:tpd:

Seen funny things with the EL's before from perfectly reliable sources. Damn Cuba and their inconsistencies LOL


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Airborne RU said:


> Uh, how about not sending money to Lebanon?
> 
> Not to be a wet towel or anything but I don't believe that. . . ah forget it.


The vendor in Lebanon are good people that have nothing to do with some of the crazy regimes there. Now if we could quit buying everything from China! Favored trade nation with horrible human rights and they are polluting the entire planet. Seems everyday there is a toy recall from there with lead paint. Sorry to digress.


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

Story goes that some authentic PP EL were produced in mid or late 2001 when the Cubans had already ran out of the original EL bands, and so Habanos SA just used 2001 bands instead.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Seen funny things with the EL's before from perfectly reliable sources. Damn Cuba and their inconsistencies LOL


The 01 Party Pyramids and several other 01 EL's are available right now from a very trusted vendor in Switzerland. Selling 5 packs to celebrate 10 year anniversary on the web. Very pricey though. Doesn't suprise me they sat on a few boxes to pull out and sell for big $$$ down the road. No way they are fake.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I saw those Fred..... I was SERIOUSLY tempted to pick up more Monte DC's and Cohiba DC's even at that price


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

Fredster said:


> The 01 Party Pyramids and several other 01 EL's are available right now from a very trusted vendor in Switzerland. Selling 5 packs to celebrate 10 year anniversary on the web. Very pricey though. Doesn't suprise me they sat on a few boxes to pull out and sell for big $$$ down the road. No way they are fake.


Though I've never ordered from them before, I do think I know of the vendor that you speak of. I spent quite a bit of time in Switzerland over the past summer, and found two very prestigious and old cigar shops in Geneva offering allegedly genuine PP ELs. I ended up picking up a single from one of the shops, and it smoked absolutely beautiful. It was a fantastic cigar, but I really don't know if it was a genuine article or just a superb counterfeit. Some folks feel that these Swiss sourced PP ELs are genuine, others think they're fake, and one very authoritative source says they're fakes produced by an "insider job."

Mods - I'm not sure how much vendor discussion is allowed here, and if my post is headed towards the wrong direction, please edit or delete it. Thanks.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

nem said:


> I spent quite a bit of time in Switzerland over the past summer, and found two very prestigious and old cigar shops in Geneva offering allegedly genuine PP ELs. I ended up picking up a single from one of the shops, and it smoked absolutely beautiful. It was a fantastic cigar, but I really don't know if it was a genuine article or just a superb counterfeit. Some folks feel that these Swiss sourced PP ELs are genuine, others think they're fake, and one very authoritative source says they're fakes produced by an "insider job."


I spend some time in Switzerland as well and find it hard to believe, knowing the cigar culture there that the stores your are refering to would be selling fakes. They have enough selection of cigars that sullying their reputation on fakes cigars (when they have plenty of others to offer). Maybe the Swiss market did not fancy them as much other markets?


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

mosesbotbol - I understand where you're coming from, and at this point, I'm still uncertain as to who/what to believe. Anyhow, please check your PM. Thanks.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Even the most honest and reputable vendor can be dupped, so who knows? Maybe there's some merit to all this discussion? I know Davidoff and the like would not knowningly sell a fake products, regardless whether it's a pen, shirt or cigar. They, as a brand itself, knows the value of "authentic".


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

nem said:


> Though I've never ordered from them before, I do think I know of the vendor that you speak of. I spent quite a bit of time in Switzerland over the past summer, and found two very prestigious and old cigar shops in Geneva offering allegedly genuine PP ELs. I ended up picking up a single from one of the shops, and it smoked absolutely beautiful. It was a fantastic cigar, but I really don't know if it was a genuine article or just a superb counterfeit. Some folks feel that these Swiss sourced PP ELs are genuine, others think they're fake, and one very authoritative source says they're fakes produced by an "insider job."
> 
> Mods - I'm not sure how much vendor discussion is allowed here, and if my post is headed towards the wrong direction, please edit or delete it. Thanks.


I've dealt with this vendor that has some 01 5 packs for 10 years. They have been online since 97. The shop was actually opened in 94. They are 100% legit. I've heard of another well respected Swiss vendor (Name starts with G) that had some fake EL's recently. I believe they were the Party Pyramids. He made good and refunded everyone that bought some. Have no idea where he aquired them from. I've smoked these 2001 EL's from 4 different vendors. Most were bought in 01. The ones I've bought recently taste exactly the same. I understand people being apprehensive though.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I saw those Fred..... I was SERIOUSLY tempted to pick up more Monte DC's and Cohiba DC's even at that price


I pulled the trigger on the Montes. Love this cigar. I also love free Party Salomones.:dr

The Cohibas never impressed me that much for the $$$. Maybe since they were 03's they just needed more time?


----------

